# Where to start?



## TN22Corps (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey folks, I'm new to the forum (and to the area). I've been reading and finding some good stuff here. I fished a bit as a kid and my Dad had everything set-up for me. I'm looking to get back into fishing (for obvious reasons) and since I'm a new father. 

I'm planning to fish Big Lagoon off of a private pier to start, then maybe rig up my kayak. I've got two poles with 17# and multiple wire leads on the end. Bought some white ice fluke and a 1/2 size spoon. Throw a cork/weight on it and call it a day?

Critique on the set-up/bait?

Recommended reading for fishing techniques?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Take off the wire. Buy a cajun thunder popping cork, some 1/4 oz Chartruse jigheads, and some gulp shrimp. Give yourself about 3' after the cork and tie on the jighead and shrimp. Throw out...pop it every 30 seconds or so. Set the hook when it goes under. Or...same set up minus the jighead. Use live shrimp on a 1/0 circle hook. Hook through the horn and do not set the hook...just reel.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Search the forum for specs (trout), redfish, grass, flats, spanish and you will get lots of help.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 on the jigheads, i like 1/4 oz., but 1/8 is good just depends on how quick u want it to fall. Throw one on one of those flukes, i like to use a flourocarbon leader (20# ) will do, and bounce that off the bottom, while u wait on your cork to go under. If you can catch a pinfish, hook him behind the head bout an inch on a live bait hook under that cork and wait:thumbsup: Good Luck!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Definitely lose the wire leader if you are going to be inshore. The only thing that will break you off is a spanish or bluefish but you'll scare off any specks or redfish. I don't use any leader at all personally for this very reason. I lose a fish here and there because of it but I like to think I get more hookups. Live bait like shrimp hooked as described above is your easiest route, especially with kids, but you will end up with lots of bycatch (trash fish). The flukes with a jig head is a great place to start, depending on the wind somewhere in the 1/8 to 1/4 ounce weight range. Spend a little extra on a good jig head with a sharp hook. Toss it out there and vary your retrieve, bouncing off the bottom. This is a tried and true method that works any time the fish are biting but takes a little more work than live bait. 

I always used spoons to fish in the surf and have recently started using my gold spoon inshore. Have gotten the usual bites from lady fish but have also picked up some nice reds this way. You've got a good start going just gotta find what methods you like best.


----------



## TN22Corps (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the guidance! Had some unexpected work obligations come up this weekend, will keep y'all updated.


----------



## Loki (Apr 15, 2012)

On docks all I use is jighead and 3 inch gulp shrimp. I either bounce it off the bottom or use a popping cork. I Avoid actual shrimp because lil fish will tear it apart and you just feed the lil fish (Also only 1/100 for me is a catfish with gulp shrimp).

I also usually fish on top of grassbeds. Ive caught 20in trout and redfish 5 feet off shore so really no reason to walk all the way out on a dock.

Main Bait - Gulp Shrimp, Gulp Shads
Worst gulp ive used - Crabs(Never caught anything with them) and flatworms(Just get torn in half in one bite)


----------



## TN22Corps (Aug 23, 2012)

FINALLY got out this morning after work! I was on the pier by 0830, turned out to be a nice day. It was overcast at first and then turned partly sunny, water was calm and slick. Didn't catch a thing, haha. Still enjoyed just being out there and messing around.

Pretty much just fed the dozen live shrimp I bought to the fish. My buddy, whose pier it is, caught a pinfish about the size of a smartphone. I used the 1/0 circle hook with a popping cork most of the time, and tried a fluke/jighead to no avail. They would nibble at the fluke, but never commit to it. The guy at the bait shop suggested a shiny topwater lure, no luck either :no: 

It's looking like I'll have a couple hours tomorrow at about the same time. Better luck next time.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

What was the tide doing? No movie no bitie!:yes:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

lots of folks swear by a chartruese color, for reds and specks. Good luck bud.
+1 on a moving tide, for any fish bite.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the best thing for you to try would be some baby pinfish just a little bigger than a silver dollar. Catch them anyway you can pinfish trap,cast net, or a tiny hook with a small split shot just to make it sink with some squid as bait. 

Take the pinfish and either put him under a bobber or on a Carolina rig. Hook him in his shoulder with a good circle hook. Nothing guarantees fish but I promise if you try this you will catch done fish eventually.

Live shrimp seem like a good idea, but I have figured out through much time spent on Big Lagoon that the pinfish on or near those grassbeds are like piranhas. They will destroy a shrimp in a hot second.

Get you a beach chair and a 6pack and relax something will grab your pinfish and take off about the time you forget about him lol

Remember with a circle hook you don't have to set the hook.


----------



## TN22Corps (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks again for the valuable feedback! Regarding the advice about a moving tide... I presume it'd be best to try about two hours before high/low tide?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

TN22Corps said:


> Thanks again for the valuable feedback! Regarding the advice about a moving tide... I presume it'd be best to try about two hours before high/low tide?


You nailed it. I generally prefer outgoing when I'm fishing


----------



## TN22Corps (Aug 23, 2012)

*2nd time out.*

Good day today... caught 3 pinfish, used 1 for bait and released the other 2 (I was closing up shop), and 2 - 12" redfish, both of which went back. 

Mucho gracias for your help. I made a few changes and looks like they payed off. Maybe next time I'll bring home some dinner!


----------

